# Attacks on Asians



## Don M. (Mar 31, 2021)

There are an increasing number of reports of people attacking Orientals....often the elderly.  I can't understand why this is happening....do these offenders blame all Asians for this pandemic???  At least this latest incident was caught on camera, and the thug identified and arrested...I hope he gets some serious jail time.  

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/police-release-video-showing-man-120955886.html

I've known many Orientals during my lifetime, and they have all been responsible hard working people....some of the nicest I've ever met.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 31, 2021)

Here's a report on how the Asian hating started:  forbes.com


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2021)

Very sad!

_"When we say, 'One nation under God, with liberty and justice for all, we are talking about all people. We either ought to believe it or quit saying it."_ - Hubert H. Humphrey


----------



## Remy (Mar 31, 2021)

Some people prey on other's they perceive as weak. Some people need a scapegoat to deflect away from themselves.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 31, 2021)

I just heard this morning that the attacker was convicted of stabbing his mother to death back in 2002; was in prison for 17 years and then released on parole.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Here's a report on how the Asian hating started:  forbes.com


Right on the button, Nathan. Unfortunately, we can't really discuss the source of this scapegoating behavior against Asians, without getting into politics.

All viruses originated somewhere in the world, unless they got here from another planet. But how often are the residents of that location blamed and attacked because a disease originated in their neck of the woods? 

Other than German measles, which was so named because it was identified as a disease by German physicians, I can't even think of any other disease actually blamed on a group of people, who of course are innocent victims of the disease the same as anyone else.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 31, 2021)

What about the skunks that stood their and did nothing. I heard the news say they were suspended or fired. Why not jailed for refusing to stop the coward? Did they bother to call 911 or go out to her and help?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What about the skunks that stood their and did nothing. I heard the news say they were suspended or fired. *Why not jailed* for refusing to stop the coward? Did they bother to call 911 or go out to her and help?


It is not against the law to not help someone (which reminds me of the series finale of 'Seinfeld').  What hurt me the most about this incident, after the vicious attack of course, was the doorman closing the door on her; not helping even when any danger to himself was over--to leave her lying there is real sad.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 31, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What about the skunks that stood their and did nothing. I heard the news say they were suspended or fired. Why not jailed for refusing to stop the coward? Did they bother to call 911 or go out to her and help?


They just calmly closed the door. Not my problem. Some "security" guards there in that lot. A violent assualt in front of the building is not a security issue? 

The do nothings were suspended for now but being they're union they'll get reinstated with back pay. A lot of companies do have a do not engage or pursue policy for liability reasons. Although they could've called the police and/or went out front told the guy get off company property being it was at the front door.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2021)

They're not security as much as being doormen.  And as such, have no job responsibility for anyone not a tenant of the building.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 31, 2021)

Regarding security personnel of a commercial establishment:   First of all, they have about as much "job security" as the sign wagger people, certainly no union to back them.    Second, I have personally known a couple people working store security who were fired, even though they performed lawful arrests.    So, I guess most store security personnel know that the scope of their duties are mostly to "look" like a deterrent, with taking action being seen as a liability issue for the corporation, and thus a cause for dismissal.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2021)

All doormen and building maintenance have a very strong union in NYC @Nathan.    I know this as a certainty and am in favor of it, although it can be uncomfortable when contract time is near.  They need an effective union as building management is greedy and building tenants are nuts.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 31, 2021)

@Pepper, I knew when I posted that I had overlooked the strong unions in NYC.   I actually thought such was a thing of the past, here in California where there is usually a Democratic majority in the state legislature the unions aren't as strong as one would expect.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

When I belonged to a union I felt as though I had two bosses; the company and the union. 
But back to the subject at hand. Attacking Asians (the popular group of the moment to abuse) . . . just "because" . . . is simply ignorant.  And there sure seems to be a lot of ignorance run amok.
Remember the problem with dumbing down the culture? I rest my case. We been dumbed down, dawg.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 31, 2021)

Unbelievable - all those people driving by right next to her, and the guy in the building does nothing but close his door.  Sickening

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376725286167924741


----------



## win231 (Mar 31, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What about the skunks that stood their and did nothing. I heard the news say they were suspended or fired. Why not jailed for refusing to stop the coward? Did they bother to call 911 or go out to her and help?


It's easy to judge cowardice in such situations - _provided you're not involved in them._
We're all brave heroes, _as long as we're at our computer keyboards._
The dirtbag looks like he's quite large - and obviously has no problem with violence & enjoys hurting people.  How would you suggest an unarmed person stop him - especially a smaller/older person? 
These days, people who get involved sometimes pay a steep price; no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 31, 2021)

How much courage does it take to grab your phone and call 911?  This is one more reason people should consider learning how to handle firearms and carrying protection not only for yourself but situations like this.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2021)

That dirty S.O.B. Pick on someone your own size and gender you pig. And the coward inside too. Damn you.


----------



## win231 (Mar 31, 2021)

digifoss said:


> How much courage does it take to grab your phone and call 911?  This is one more reason people should consider learning how to handle firearms and carrying protection not only for yourself but situations like this.


I'm sure someone called 911.  But police can't be there soon enough to prevent an attack.  I agree that people should learn about firearms, but not every city allows firearms carry in public.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 31, 2021)

According to the reports there were NO 911 calls about this incident


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 1, 2021)

This is a classic example of media misdirection.  We are supposed to believe that the reason for the spike in attacks on Asian-Americans (which have increased dramatically in percentage terms but are still a tiny number of incidents) is that Big Orange called Covid the "China Virus" last year.  (Apparently because it originated in, well, China.)   

However, many of the really brutal, physical attacks on Asian-Americans (like this one) are carried out by Black men.  Are these Black men supporters of Big Orange?  Is a Black attack on an Asian-American an example of white supremacy?  Should I capitalize "White" as well as "Black?"

Confusing times, indeed.  But, as Lester Holt just pointed out, fairness is overrated anyway.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2021)

@JimBob1952 
In what context did Lester Holt say fairness is overrated?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 1, 2021)

As a recipient of the Edward R. Murrow award:

https://thehill.com/homenews/media/...-against-giving-a-platform-for-misinformation


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh my, congratulations Lester Holt.


----------



## Elsie (Apr 1, 2021)

Whatever happened to one's natural reaction when seeing an attack like that to automatically & immediately jump in to stop the attack, NOT even giving pause to think first of any possible negative consequences for themselves?


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2021)

Elsie said:


> Whatever happened to one's natural reaction when seeing an attack like that to automatically & immediately jump in to stop the attack, NOT even giving pause to think first of any possible negative consequences for themselves?


The natural reaction of an _intelligent_ person who lives in a state of reality uses his brain before jumping in.  An older, unarmed person who jumps in will not stop such an attack by a younger, larger thug who has been in & out of prison.  He'll just be the thug's second victim.


----------



## Elsie (Apr 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> The natural reaction of an _intelligent_ person who lives in a state of reality uses his brain before jumping in.  An older, unarmed person who jumps in will not stop such an attack by a younger, larger thug who has been in & out of prison.  He'll just be the thug's second victim.


Imo, intelligence would be a factor in the mind of the person who immediately jumps in to help--intelligence that, hopefully, would lead them to make the right moves to overcome the attacker.  Unarmed (ex-military) older person to jump in wouldn't surprise me, even knowing he'd likely lose the 'battle'.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 1, 2021)

This is an issue in our extended family. Have a nephew married to a Korean (born in US but parents came over). They live in New York. She is afraid to go out alone anywhere and she has relatively new child and wants to get out and about as pandemic eases. Hopes, prayers, protests and vigils won't stop anything.


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2021)

Elsie said:


> Imo, intelligence would be a factor in the mind of the person who immediately jumps in to help--intelligence that, hopefully, would lead them to make the right moves to overcome the attacker.  Unarmed (ex-military) older person to jump in wouldn't surprise me, even knowing he'd likely lose the 'battle'.


Rather amusing that you say _"Intelligence would be a factor in the mind of the person who immediately jumps in to help,"  _then you say_ "Knowing he'd likely lose the battle."  _I don't see any intelligence in getting killed - especially when you know it's likely.

_"Make the right moves?"_  Yes, that happens all the time.....in scripted movie fights with stuntmen.  The only right moves that a frail, elderly person could make in that situation would be to shoot the attacker.  Do you think all people are able to to that?


----------



## Elsie (Apr 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Rather amusing that you say _"Intelligence would be a factor in the mind of the person who immediately jumps in to help,"  _then you say_ "Knowing he'd likely lose the battle."  _I don't see any intelligence in getting killed - especially when you know it's likely.
> 
> _"Make the right moves?"_  Yes, that happens all the time.....in scripted movie fights with stuntmen.  The only right moves that a frail, elderly person could make in that situation would be to shoot the attacker.  Do you think all people are able to to that?


Huh?   Likely get killed?  I did not say that.   I meant there are people who have it in their nature to help the attacked -- not so much if a weapon is involved of course.  Btw, thank goodness for those people who join the military, police force, who know there is a possibility their job could get them killed.,


----------



## mrstime (Apr 2, 2021)

It has happened here in BC too, and it makes me sick! I have never understood such hate. Thanks to my grandma who would never have tolerated that hate in our home.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Apr 2, 2021)

I agree with this Asian billionaire. Racism is in the DNA of this country. It must be rooted out.

"This unconscious bias and racism is pervasive. *It's almost inherent, sadly, in the historic fabric of this country," *Soon-Shiong, the founder and executive chairman of biotech company ImmunityBio, told CNN Business in his first public comments about the surge of anti-Asian hostilities. "We have to recognize that, accept it and then break it."

https://www.cnn.com/2021/04/02/business/billionaire-asian-american-attacks/index.html


----------



## digifoss (Apr 2, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I agree with this Asian billionaire. Racism is in the DNA of this country. It must be rooted out.


I disagree.  Such a broad statement paints all Americans with the racist paint brush, Asian-Americans included,, blacks, whites, browns, everyone All recent attacks on Asians that I have seen have been committed by blacks .


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 6, 2021)

Doormen fired to doing nothing. Said they failed to follow emergency protocol including notifying police.

https://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/doormen-fired-failing-intervene-anti-asian-attack-76903206


Union is mentioned so I'm sure this isn't the last we about this incident


----------



## digifoss (Apr 6, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Doormen fired to doing nothing. Said they failed to follow emergency protocol including notifying police.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/doormen-fired-failing-intervene-anti-asian-attack-76903206
> 
> ...



*"Police said no one called 911 and that patrol officers driving by came upon Kari after she was assaulted. "*


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 6, 2021)

Then there are those people that yell "JUMP" when a person is threatening to do it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 7, 2021)

Why are the the victims old females and old men? Is the correct answer cowards?


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> All viruses originated somewhere in the world, unless they got here from another planet. But how often are the residents of that location blamed and attacked because a disease originated in their neck of the woods?
> 
> Other than German measles, which was so named because it was identified as a disease by German physicians, I can't even think of any other disease actually blamed on a group of people, who of course are innocent victims of the disease the same as anyone else.


Actually, many if not most viruses are named for where they originated. West Nile Virus, MERS middle east resp. syndrome, Spanish Flu, Zika and Ebola. This is nothing new.
    Only total idiots would take that out on people of that descent though. Especially American citizens who have likely never even been  to the home country. But idiots abound in the US so here we are.
    But as to actually holding a country responsible for despicable behavior that allowed for this virus to spread across the world, I'm all for that. We know that China knew about the virus well before they told the rest of the world. They shut down Wuhan yet allowed international traffic to continue. They could have helped countries get a handle on this earlier but made no effort to do so and in fact covered it up. They should be held accountable on the world stage.
    I hold no ill will to the people of China, they had no say in this and many of them died needlessly before China decided to act. But the Communist Chinese Party? Hell yell they need to be held accountable.


----------



## FastTrax (May 6, 2021)

www.foxnews.com/us/two-asian-women-beaten-with-cinder-block-baltimore

www.newsweek.com/two-asian-woman-brutally-attacked-liquor-store-man-cement-block-1588617

www.stopasianhate.info


----------



## WhatInThe (May 6, 2021)

I can't grasp with all the attention these attacks have garnered they seem to be increasing or there is a second wave. It's almost like some actually want to be noted for or say they attacked an Asian.


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

I do not like the Chinese government. But, I will not take that out on innocent people living here in the US.


----------



## Gaer (May 6, 2021)

The Covid or Chinese virus was IMO intentional from the Communist Chinese government.
They are IMO AT WAR right now with the USA.
What this has to do with the Chinese people or any asians, or Asian Americans is beyond me.
They are no more responsible for any stupid thing their government does than are we.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 6, 2021)

I guess I shouldn't be stunned by criminals but the level of cowardice these criminal assaulters show is stunning and sadly predictable. Exactly how cowardly are they to sneak up and sucker punch people, punch and kick them when they are down and/or used weapons on unarmed victims. They are not only mistaken in their motivation but they cowardly pos's. Cowardly felons all.


----------



## drifter (May 6, 2021)

Sometime Americans are so crass.


----------



## Jules (May 6, 2021)

Playing devil‘s advocate, how many of these events also happened previously to non-Asians?  There are POS that just wanted to attack someone, now that it’s in the media they have an ‘excuse’.  Hate is contagious.


----------



## FastTrax (May 7, 2021)

www.theoutline.com/post/1351/black-asian-conflict-beauty-supply

www.voanews.com/usa/race-america/hate-crimes-targeting-asian-americans-spiked-150-major-us-cities

www.slate.com/news-and-politics/2021/03/anti-asian-violence-bay-area-history-black-communities-race.html

www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/there-were-3-800-anti-asian-racist-incidents-mostly-againstn1261257

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Racially_motivated_violence_against_Asian-Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Anti-Asian_sentiment_in_the_United_States


----------



## WhatInThe (May 7, 2021)

Stunning the numbers in this short period of time to one part of the population. And it's in the news so one would figure it would be too risky. Usually by the time something hits the news on a regular basis the trend has frequently peaked out. I'm afraid this isn't the case.


----------



## doat (May 9, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> This is a classic example of media misdirection.  We are supposed to believe that the reason for the spike in attacks on Asian-Americans (which have increased dramatically in percentage terms but are still a tiny number of incidents) is that Big Orange called Covid the "China Virus" last year.  (Apparently because it originated in, well, China.)
> 
> However, many of the really brutal, physical attacks on Asian-Americans (like this one) are carried out by Black men.  Are these Black men supporters of Big Orange?  Is a Black attack on an Asian-American an example of white supremacy?  Should I capitalize "White" as well as "Black?"
> 
> Confusing times, indeed.  But, as Lester Holt just pointed out, fairness is overrated anyway.


Honesty is constantly being avoided today, so thank you for yours.


----------



## FastTrax (May 9, 2021)

Nothing more endearing then a violent sociopath masking up while brutally beating up an elderly Asian.



Now if they could only social distance themselves from humanity.


----------



## FastTrax (May 9, 2021)

When the victims of racism become racist themselves.











www.asianjournal.com/usa/dateline-usa/gofundme-launches-stopasianhate-initiative-to-benefit-community-organizations/

www.gofundme.com/c/act/stop-aapi-hate

https://portal.311.nyc.gov/article/?kanumber=KA-01412

https://atlantajewishtimes.timesofisrael.com/jewish-support-and-empathy-for-asian-americans/

www.naacp.org/latest/civil-rights-and-racial-justice-organizations-denounce-abhorrent-rise-in-anti-asian-hate-crimes/

www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2021/03/19/unite-against-anti-asian-hate-black-muslim-white-jew-column/4748667001/

www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/history-behind-yellow-peril-supports-black-power-why-some-find-n1228776

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Police_Department_Auxiliary_Police


----------



## FastTrax (May 9, 2021)

www.crimestoppersusa.org

https://home.tip411.com

www.nnw.org

www.natw.org

www.guardianangels.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_Stoppers

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neighborhood_watch

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Priority_board

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizen_observer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian_Angels

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand-your-ground_law

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concealed_carry_in_the_United_States


----------



## jerry old (May 9, 2021)

Just don't understand, there are no explanations possible.                        ,


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2021)

I hope these organizations will help.

As with any kind of senseless attacks, these are disgraceful!


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2021)

Wow, Curtis Sliwa is till around!


----------



## FastTrax (May 9, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Just don't understand, there are no explanations possible.                        ,



Unfortunately j o IMHO there never was, is now or ever will be a rational explanation for wholesale wonton violence of a culture from another culture using fear as an excuse for only they and the Good Lord knows why. Since this life altering global pandemic not one Asian citizen in the entire Western Hemisphere has been detained, shot, assaulted or arrested by any law enforcement agency, security officer or even a local Neighborhood Watch  citizen for this ongoing situation by resisting arrest, refusing to comply with a lawful order, wanted for active warrants, fleeing and eluding, driving a stolen vehicle, carrying drugs, contraband or deadly weapons without the proper credentials, acting suspiciously, walking or existing while Asian and have yet to invoke the typical apologist dictum when they feel it will deflect from the very real situation they put themselves in. Law enforcement and social scientist agree that guilty or not, the street is not the venue to test the validity of your being observed, followed, detained, questioned, placed under arrest or otherwise inconvenienced in your perspective. That's why defense attorneys exist. Unfortunately in the extreme cases of self promoting know it all's playing locker room lawyer for not following lawful orders in a timely manner for extremely low tolerance law enforcement officers your next of kin will find out that's why coroners and medical examiners exist.


----------



## FastTrax (May 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Wow, Curtis Sliwa is till around!



Still plugging away.


----------



## FastTrax (May 9, 2021)

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/cchr/community/stop-asian-hate-page

www.aafederation.org

www.theinfatuation.com/new-york/features/nyc-new-asian-hate-crime-task-force-discrimination-deblasio-nypd

www.gunstocarry.com/ccw-reciprocity-map/

www.facebook.com/60minutes/videos/nypd-asian-hate-crime-task-force-commanding-officer-says-his-wife-wont-take-the-/490887662096588/

www.twitter.com/NYPDAsianHCTF?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2021/0...imes-task-force-deputy-inspector-stewart-loo/

www.pix11.com/video/nypd-asian-hate-crime-task-force-investigating-unprovoked-attack/6403770/

www.abc7ny.com/tommy-ng-asian-hate-crimes-americans-attacks/10491147/


----------



## doat (May 10, 2021)

Now lets see photos of the perps.


----------



## FastTrax (May 11, 2021)

doat said:


> Now lets see photos of the perps.



That appears to be the latest mainstream news and social media dilemma. The perps names, descriptions, accompanying photos, charges, etc between the various law enforcement agencies arrest figures and criminal court and district attorneys deciding if the reported attacks and subsequent apprehensions are bias related, random attacks, crimes of opportunity or the results of mentally unstable persons in crisis at the time. Typical political doublespeak and as of late the new political correctness platform to not offend anybody especially come election time.

The first five in the HALL OF SHAME

1.  Peter Eschright


2. Robert Aaron


3. Brandon Elliot


4. Antione Wood


5. Janaria Kelley


----------



## mrstime (May 11, 2021)

We have had a few attacks here in Canada, but fortunately nothing like the US. It makes me sick to hear about such attacks .


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> That appears to be the latest mainstream news and social media dilemma. The perps names, descriptions, accompanying photos, charges, etc between the various law enforcement agencies arrest figures and criminal court and district attorneys deciding if the reported attacks and subsequent apprehensions are bias related, random attacks, crimes of opportunity or the results of mentally unstable persons in crisis at the time. Typical political doublespeak and as of late the new political correctness platform to not offend anybody especially come election time.
> 
> The first five in the HALL OF SHAME
> 
> ...


Look at the state of these dumbheads...

I haven't read the whole thread, but as far as I know there's been no attacks on Chinese here...so what's the reason for the attacks there ?


----------



## FastTrax (May 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Look at the state of these dumbheads...
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread, but as far as I know there's been no attacks on Chinese here...so what's the reason for the attacks there ?



Excellent question hollydolly, unfortunately the way I see New York City's melting pot lie and it is a bold face lie is more like some bizarre socio economic research project using an ice tray with a funnel over it dropping various races, cultures and ethnicities into different size tubs, some bigger than others with two way doors to wealth and privilege  and some are very shallow with no doors to access it's needs to survive and prosper against all hope and then there are the 1/2 full 1/2 empty tubs that are middle class, the working class working their butts off but still in debt no matter how much and hard they work between the full tubs on top and the empty tubs beneath the tower of shame. Throw in COVID-19 the excuse of excuses indulgent people rife with fear of the unknown and seek someone to blame and an agitator to light the fire of hate and deception. Tell a lie long enough, enough people will run with it an seek the intended target of their problem. Tell a lie convincingly enough and serious situations start snowballing society into uncontrollable chaos where it has mutated from race based hate crimes to crimes still of hate but now including unbridled passion, anger, fear, mass shootings for any or even no reason, skyrocketing suicide rates from first responders who have seen way to much death from COVD-19 and have come to the realization there is absolutely nothing they can do to save even one life and that's psychologically crippling and unfortunately at times leads to suicide, mass shootings and or serial shootings. Every race, culture, ethnicity, religion, color and gender have tasted the ugly sour taste of hate, derision and actually death one way or another for some reason or another. Unlike 09/11/2001 where after the Symbol of Global Finance collapsed along with American pride and hope we all dusted ourselves and each other off, shared our water, shed tears and held each other tightly, allayed fears and supported each other and started healing and kneeling together until we bought the song of lies and when the bombs and missiles of lies killed innocent as well as guilty citizens in another land we sought out Americans once again that didn't look like us and burned their shops, beat them, destroyed their stores and chased them out of their own neighborhoods screaming (NEVER AGAIN) while throwing rocks at them and their children and elders alike. Fast forward to now and hate rears it's ugly head once again and we do what we do what our Lord GOD gave us and as man we freely and willfully react improperly to a situation by committing violence to those we feel or others feel we should destroy to save ourselves. So just who really is to blame for these ongoing untenable situations we keep finding ourselves in? People unlike us? People like us? Microbes? Bacteria? Viruses? Or should we look in the mirror?


----------



## oldiebutgoody (May 11, 2021)

Had that idiot trump not said that the pandemic is the Asian or Chinese virus, none of this disgusting stupidity would be happening today.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Look at the state of these dumbheads...
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread, but as far as I know there's been no attacks on Chinese here...so what's the reason for the attacks there ?





mrstime said:


> We have had a few attacks here in Canada, but fortunately nothing like the US. It makes me sick to hear about such attacks .




Wait, isn't Vancouver in Canada?  

https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2021-vancouver-canada-asian-hate-crimes/

From the article:  

"Last year, more anti-Asian hate crimes were reported to police in Vancouver, a city of 700,000 people, than in the top 10 most populous U.S. cities combined. With almost 1 out of every 2 residents of Asian descent in British Columbia experiencing a hate incident in the past year, the region is confronting an undercurrent of racism that runs as long and deep as the historical links stretching across the Pacific. "


----------



## Packerjohn (May 12, 2021)

Me thinks it has to do everything with that "exciting" covid-19 and all those "exciting" VARIANTS OF INTEREST.  People are angry and just fed up with having almost all their rights taken away.  Picking on something or someone is just a way of showing their anger.  The lockdowns, propaganda and restrictions have been going on for way too long.  It's summer here in Canada and we can't visit anyone.  Stay at home is the rule.  Right, the grass is green and the leaves are coming out.  We live in a country with 7 months of winter and our summers are so short.  Stay home, right!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 12, 2021)

We are creatures that have evolved over eons. We used to have tails. And unfortunately, we recognize small differences between us. All the people in our tribe look and act like us. It was imperative that we recognized foes, who meant to harm us. And that was usually people from other tribes. We still have that genetic trait. Anyone, who does not resemble us in every way is shunned, and deemed a foe. We are, now, no longer a small homogeneous tribe, but a huge nation, filled with all kinds of "others". We need to learn that being different does not necessarily mean "foe". This is something we are not wired to do, so it takes an effort to overcome our base  emotions. And it just so happens that some  wrongly see Asians as a threat to their health.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> We are creatures that have evolved over eons. We used to have tails. And unfortunately, we recognize small differences between us. All the people in our tribe look and act like us. It was imperative that we recognized foes, who meant to harm us. And that was usually people from other tribes. We still have that genetic trait. Anyone, who does not resemble us in every way is shunned, and deemed a foe. We are, now, no longer a small homogeneous tribe, but a huge nation, filled with all kinds of "others". We need to learn that being different does not necessarily mean "foe". This is something we are not wired to do, so it takes an effort to overcome our base  emotions. And it just so happens that some  wrongly see Asians as a threat to their health.


Diabolical....!!! big fat excuses for men with a double number IQ  attacking elderly Asians... yep  that'll show'em...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2021)

I've been seeing about a new attack almost daily. It's sickening that people can be so racist, ignorant and brazen. That's a very bad combination!


----------



## FastTrax (May 13, 2021)

6. Unknown


7. Unknown


8. Unknowns


9. Unknown


10. Unknown


www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/04/03/us/anti-asian-attacks.html

www.ibtimes.sg/viral-video-man-bullies-elderly-asian-woman-chases-her-florida-beach-sanitizeer-41398


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> 6. Unknown
> View attachment 164822
> 
> 7. Unknown
> ...


they look as tho' if you added up all their IQ's combined you'd reach 2....


----------



## fmdog44 (May 13, 2021)

The attackers are jealous of Asians.


----------



## FastTrax (May 13, 2021)

I believe what the rapper guy did was inhuman, disgusting and blatantly racist in itself for a social media chuckle. It's bad enough that he denigrates an elderly Asian woman then he has the audacity to use the excuse that she agreed to be a party to such an abominable insult to her own culture.


----------



## FastTrax (May 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> they look as tho' if you added up all their IQ's combined you'd reach 2....





fmdog44 said:


> The attackers are jealous of Asians.



Very accurate assessment of bottom feeders and may GOD have mercy on their souls.


----------



## FastTrax (May 13, 2021)

11. Unknown


12. Unknown


13. Unknowns


14. Unknowns


15. Unknown


www.asiansbelong.com

www.brookings.edu/research/asian-american-success-and-the-pitfalls-of-generalization/

www.spectrumnews1.com/ca/la-west/news/2021/04/08/the-other-deadly-virus--racism--catalysts-to-the-rise-in-anti-asian-crimes

www.winknews.com/2021/05/01/new-data-shows-continued-surge-in-anti-asian-hate-crime-reports-in-some-major-cities/

www.cnn.com/2021/05/04/us/new-york-asian-american-hate-crimes/index.html

www.cnn.com/2021/03/22/us/how-to-help-asian-americans-under-attack-wellness/index.html

www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-56218684

www.voanews.com/usa/attacks-asian-americans-spiked-164-first-quarter-2021


----------



## FastTrax (May 13, 2021)

16. Unknown


17. Unknown


18. Unknowns


19. Unknown


20. Unknown


----------



## FastTrax (May 13, 2021)

21. Unknown


22. Robert Adams


23. Unknown


24. Unknown


25. Unknown


----------



## FastTrax (May 13, 2021)

26. Unknown


27. Unknown


28. Elbert Britton


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

How low do you have to be to attack an 80 year old man out for a walk?

What big brave males and females they are...I hope they get their just desserts in prison


----------



## FastTrax (May 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> How low do you have to be to attack an 80 year old man out for a walk?
> 
> What big brave males and females they are...I hope they get their just desserts in prison



I wholeheartedly agree hollydolly unfortunately that ilk are revered in the Graybar Hotel. Bad is good. Go figure.


----------

